# Struggling to get my stimpson to feed



## Kingy89 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi all I have a 3 year old stimpson 
She has always been a good eater and never refused food but I have only been able to get her too eat once in the last 2 months and it was only a baby qual should I be worried?


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey mate i wouldnt worry too much. Antaresia are known for being picky eaters especially when its winter. Im no proffesional but this is relatively normal aactivity. good luck : )

And make sure its secured - I once didn't secure it and it melted half of my stimsons pythons click clack container. he got lucky


----------



## Susannah (Oct 20, 2021)

Have you adjusted the temps in the cage for a nice gradient? Warm and cool places to hide?
Is she going to shed soon?
- Try feeding at night
- Try heating the food, nice and warm
- Try 'braining' the head and offering on tongs, wiggling the food

but no, don't stress. They do that.


----------



## Kingy89 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yea I have changed temps and
Heated the food! 
What do you mean by braining?


----------



## sherlock (Oct 23, 2021)

Kingy89 said:


> Yea I have changed temps and
> Heated the food!
> What do you mean by braining?


I know how you feel. I had similar concerns about my two, until I researched and figured out how to do the utmost on how to grab their interest in food. If they were still not interested, I'd just wait for a while. My snakes tend to want to go exploring when they're hungry and just sleep if they're not. Snakes can go 6 months, or longer without food. Try my thread -- Feeding Pythons -- for what I found very successful.


----------



## Susannah (Oct 24, 2021)

Kingy89 said:


> Yea I have changed temps and
> Heated the food!
> What do you mean by braining?


Some folks (not here, but on a Facebook group) swear by it - stabbing the head of the mouse/rat so it's bleeding/brain exposed. 

For my guy, making sure he's got a warm place to hide, a cool place to hide and then making sure the food is quite warm has really helped with making him eat regularly. But even then he still goes off food randomly. Usually it's the first sign that he's going to shed. 

They also go of food with seasonal changes and if they're going to shed. 

Don't stress too much! Just keep offering as you see fit.


----------

